# Turning a loose powder into pressed...



## MkupTart (Nov 18, 2005)

Hey,

I'm new to this board, but not to MAC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I love MAC's Pro Invisible Setting Powder in Deep Peach, but I want to be able to carry it around. Does anyone know how/if I can make some of the loose powder into pressed???

Thanks


----------



## user3 (Nov 18, 2005)

Welcome to Specktra! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I know you can turn loose eyeshadow into pressed by using rubbing alcohol. 
Here is some info on pressing. As I understand it face powder may crumble to easy to it might not be a good idea but you can always give it go. Just try to press a very little bit.
Below is from Littlepaperstars on Makeupalley.com You can check her notepad there for more info but here is the pressing info.
She is also a member of Specktra.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *littlepaperstars on MUA* 
_Pigment Pressing Tutorial and Notes:
Materials Needed:
-Empty Palette with Pan or empty MAC standard size pan
-70% Isopropyl Rubbing Alcohol (I have no idea if you can use other percentages, this is what I buy…I’m not a chemist myself, so I don’t know if more alcohol percentage would be better, etc…)
-Loose Eye shadow or Pigment (about ½ to ¾ of a tsp)
-Spatula, small scooper or spatula
-Paper (optional)
-Newspaper/something to clean up the area
-Tissues/q-tip
-Hair Dye Applicator Bottle
-Recommended: Wear something you don’t care about getting smudgy, because it is sort of messy.

Step one: Lay out your newspaper to hold any spillage (Pictures coming soon).
Step Two: Take your palette or pan, and thoroughly clean it with the alcohol (using a tissue or q-tip, of course)
Step Three: Pour some (a sufficient amount, I usually start with 1 oz) of alcohol into your hair dye applicator bottle.
Step Four: Take your scooper/spatula and put about 1/8 tsp or less of pigment into the pan/palette.
Step Five: Add two to three drops of alcohol from your hair dye applicator bottle. Keep adding pigment and alcohol, keeping in a ratio that gives you a thick, pasty texture. Too much alcohol isn’t a problem, if the texture is runny, it will just take a little bit more time to dry, and the pan as it appears when wet will shrink a little. DO NOT use too little. This will result in the e/s not binding well, and when it dries it will crumble (NOTE: MAC metal pigments will not turn into a thick paste, but a metallic liquid. It will take more time to dry, and require more pigment, be careful when adding alcohol to these, as they will splash and slosh easily)
Step Six: Once you have filled the pan with your e/s paste/liquid smooth it out trying to create a smooth surface. (You may also use paper for this, if you really care about the appearance of the e/s. Just put the paper over it, and slid the paper off again. This will require a slight excess of paste, to be smoothed over the top.)
Step Seven: Let your e/s dry for 1-2 days._

 

Now if you find that pressing is not going to work  you can always put the powder in another container. Click Here for one. Also I can't recall who makes one but keep you eye out for a container that looks like this
You can twist it shut and it is very portable. If I can remember who makes one I will let you know.


----------



## MkupTart (Nov 18, 2005)

Thank you, so much. I'll give it a try and let you know how it works out.


----------

